# Flooded Creek Farm.  Updates.



## Mamaboid (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey all 

I have pretty much been absent without leave all summer....sorry bout that.

It has been a crazy summer and fall for us here.  I spent a lot of the summer with my sister as she had both of her knees replaced.  She is doing great thanks to a wonderful surgeon and a lot of therapy and hard work on her part.  

We have had an awful summer for our chickens.  On the game camera our neighbor put in the woods we have seen the following .....Bobcats, Cougars (yeh, I know there are no cougars in PA, but we have pics), 7 different bears, coyotes, hawks, and our very "favorite" predator is the most obnoxious, bold and apparently very hungry red fox.
He will come right out when we are sitting on the porch.  We have been trying since April to get a shot at him, but he seems to know when I am at house and gun is at barn, or vise versa. 

So anyhoo...to catch up on the goats.  Our 'big' bucks, Dude and Eli have been having a pretty good time the last few months.  
Our Fainter Doe Elsie (who had trips last January) was bred by Dude the week of August 25th so should be due the latter part of January.  I am not certain she took, but have seen no signs of heat since.  She has a little fullness in her udder, but not sure if this is residual from the last kidding or not.  I did milk her until May and she has been dry since the end of June. My gut says she is bred.  These will be 100% Fainter kids and we are thinking pink.  

Our newest addition to our herd is Sunny, a Mini Nub we got from another BYH member.  She is a wonderful little goat.  She lives up to her name with personality and has grown into a beautiful doe.  She was bred to Dude the same week of Aug. 25 and is most assuredly preggers.  She is a FF and is just starting to get a little fullness in her 
udder, but she is getting round sided already.  She is a naturally tall, thin built goat so changes show really quickly on her.  Her kids would be 50/50 Mini Nub/Fainters.  Bucklings will be sold, does will be sold or kept, to be decided on an individual basis.

Dusty, the mixed up doe who had her first kid, Dandy, in May was bred by Eli the week of Oct. 6.  She was definitely in heat that week and I saw her and Eli doing the deed.  It looked like he was getting it right...but there have been two times since then that she has acted like she was in heat again...not as strongly, just lovin on him, and he seems mildly interested but not as much as that first time.  They are still together along with one other doe, so if she isn't bred there is still hope, I guess.  It was December 18th last year when she was bred so there is time yet.  

Stephanie, the Nubian Doe that had her first kid in May has yet to come into heat.  Or at least she doesn't act at all interested in Eli, and he pays no attention to her.  They are together all the time now, but so far nothing.  She also was bred last year on December 18th so again...there is time.  

The two does from January's triplets out of Elsie, Erin and Elizabeth are a disappointment.  The are beautiful, full blooded Fainter Does who will be a year old in January, and they are both so tiny that I would not even consider breeding them.  Unless they grow a whole lot in the next few months, they will be pets only.  They were supposed to be the new blood in our Fainter breeding plan...but they are just too small.  

The other triplet, Elijah, is also very small for a buck, but that is fine with us as a smaller buck gives us a few breeding options.  He is only a year old in January, so his time is a little ways away.

Dandy, Dusty's son is our 4th buck and will be used sparingly as he is only 62 1/2 Fainter...he does however have beautiful blue eyes.  He is only 6 months old so he has a time to go also.

Stephanie's daughter Sherry is a gorgeous 50/50 Nub/Fainter doe.  She is 6 months old this week, and is going to be a beautiful doe.  We will try for an early fall breeding for her next year.

And finally, that brings us to Brandy.  You remember Brandy...the Nubian/Kiko Doe who had had one kid when we got her.  She was run down because the kids was left on her wayyy too long.  It took us several months to get her into good shape.  Then, last January, she had what I am sure was a miscarriage.  Very early, with only a small amount of bloody discharge to show for it.  To the best of our knowledge, she never came back into heat.  She spent all summer in with the bucks..all 4 of them and her.  We didn't care who bred her, we just wanted a baby.
NOTHING!!  Finally, October 6, after Eli was taken out and put in with the does we want him to breed, Brandy came into raging heat...Dude wore himself out for 2 solid days...and all signs are that she is bred.  No signs of heat since, and she is still in with Dude so he would know, I am sure.  She has already started to pooch out on the sides, has an appetite like a horse and would eat 24/7 if we let her.  So cross your fingers for us.  She is our first goat, and we just want to see babies from her.

OK, that's where we are at the moment, sorry for the book.  I will take some up to date pics of all of them and post them, and will turn this into a kidding thread..starting with Elsie and Sunny.

Glad to be back in touch.  Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.

BJ


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 25, 2012)

Books are good & greatly appreciated here . Cant wait to see pics & hear all of the updates!  Crossing my fingers about Brandy for you, but you probably wont need it .


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2012)

Hope we get some nice baby pics here.  Good luck with the predators.  That is a long list of things trying to eat your animals!


----------



## Mamaboid (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Well, I got a few pics uploaded, some aren't too good but here goes.  Give me your best guesses as to whether the does are bred or not.  It will be interesting to see if your guesses match mine and who gets it right.  Hey, I have at least 2 months til I get a kid, gotta do something with my mind so I don't go crazy with kid fever.  So here goes.

Brandy..bred Oct 6 to Dude.












Elsie...Bred August 28 to Dude





Elsie, with Erin and Elizabeth in front, Sherry in Back.  See how small Erin and Elizabeth still are.  






Sunny...Bred August 25 to Dude











Dusty...Bred Oct 8 to Eli











Stephanie...Haven't seen her in heat, but she is with Eli and Dusty full time.





Sherry, at 6 months, she is a beauty.





My Boy, Dude.





Elijah...10 months old now, staying fairly small, but a lot bigger than his two sisters Erin and Elizabeth





Dandy...6 month old Buck (spoiled beyond belief)





As soon as I post this post, I will be working on posting a whole bunch of pics on my facebook page, Flooded Creek Farm...They will be posted by tomorrow morning.  Drop by and check out some of our other family members from ducks, to turkeys, to bunny rabbits.  Link to facebook page is in my signature.

BJ


----------



## daisychick (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been on a BYH leave for about 2 and 1/2 months but it is nice to be back.   So excited to read and see your upcoming babies.   Hope everyone is bred and on track and everything goes as planned.     We have been fighting a red fox for years here.   We had a momma one that had a litter of pups just 2 fields over from us and she taught those babies to hunt this area....so we have a never ending supply of trouble from them.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 30, 2012)

Good Morning All

Just a quick update. 

I fell and pulled the ligaments in my right leg the week before Christmas, spent the holiday walking with a walker and not getting to barn at all.  Today is the first day I have been to barn or pens since then.  Of course our 12 inches of snow in the last week didn't help with that.  Not seeing the goats in almost 3 weeks, I am really noticing the changes in them.

Elsie and Sunny, both due last week of January, are really starting to get nice udder development going on, and this morning Sunny is losing her plug.  Both are starting to hollow out around the hips and both are moving right along as they should.  They will be getting their CDT shots this week sometime.  I predict twins for both.

Dusty, bred either 8th of October or 26th of October (probably 2nd date) is starting to show a little bump on her right side.  She will probably have twins also.

Brandy, bred October 6, looks like she should have given birth last week.  She is huge already.  This will be her second birthing.  She had a single when she was 8 months old, before we got her.  She took a long time to get her conditioning back, as they did not take the kid off her until we brought her home with us.  She was in a bucks run with does all year, almost wild goat herd before we got her.  She miscarried last January, and it took all summer to get her into good condition again after that.  I predict at least trips and hopefully all is going as well as it seems to be.

Stephanie, still no sign of heat or being bred.  Not sure what her issue is.  She has had one kid, May of this year, and all went smoothly.  She is a silent Nubian if you can believe that, and shows no outward signs of heat.  But she is in with Eli and has been since September so who knows.  She will probably surprise me one of these days.  

No breeding for Elizabeth and Erin as they are still very small for their age.  Erin is showing more growth than Elizabeth, but neither is ready to be bred for a while yet.  They will be one year old on January 29th, so no big hurry for them.  Sherry is only 7 months old so she has a while to go also.

Bucks are all doing great, little ones are growing like weeds and big ones are shaggy, growing huge horns, and just as lovable as always.

I am working on getting the camera back up so we can watch births, I have a problem with my barn computer.  My nephew is a computer genius and is coming to stay with me for a while.  His first task will be to get up and running on barn computer.  Hopefully next week or the week after.  Will post more pics when I get the chance.  

BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to hear from you...and so sorry about your leg 

A barn cam...would love that!!!!  Good luck with lot of healthy kids!


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got a barn cam for christmas! Can't wait to set it up, we are taking measurments on our prego does, becasue we arnt sure on 2 of the 7 but our biggest is 52 inches around and 18 acress and shes a triplet so were hoping for atleast twins. On your babies that arnt big, our lamanchas seem tiny also but last year they were tiny and then by spring they got as big as the milkers.  I would reccomend possibly taking measurements for the few that you arnt sure about, and then every week see if there getting bigger.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 6, 2013)

My update for this weekend.

Sunny: Bred to Dude.  Due for January 22. She is a FF.  Thinking single.  Think PINK










Elsie: Bred to Dude.  Due for January 25.  This is her 3rd kidding. She had trips last year, but thinking only twins this year.  Think PINK










Brandy:  Bred to Dude.  Due for March 5. 2F, and we don't care buck or doe they will be sold for pets or kept for meat as she is fish teated and we won't be breeding any of her babies. I am thinking at least twins, probably trips, and if her size so far is any indication, 5 won't surprise me.  She is HUGE.










Dusty.....weeeelllll, to my utter amazement and complete disappointment Dusty, who I thought was bred for March by Eli, was in SCREAMING, dripping heat yesterday morning when we went to let them out. GGRRRR.  Eli is NOT doing his job.  Got to checking on him a little closer, and discovered that his long hair was matted over his ....uumm..equipment and there was no way he could do his job.  So we played tip the goat, got out the scissors and proceeded to cut and trim all the mats away, then cleaned and scrubbed the nasty area.  Gave him a dose of pen-G just for good measure, cause he was a little nasty around the area.  When we got done, we stood him back up (you have to understand this is the stiffest myotonic goat I have ever seen) and when he was back on his feet, he peed and peed.  I am thinking we caught this just in time to avoid a really serious problem.  
Anyway, seeing that there was no way he was going to be able to take care of Dusty and we don't want to waste the heat, we immediately went and got Dude and he took care of the job.  So this breeding season, we are going to  have all Dude babies.  Not what we wanted, but we know he makes nice kids, so no biggie.  We will see how Eli does with his problem, and if he is not able to take care of things, his son is coming on and will be ready by next years breeding season.  So now I have Dusty who hopefully was bred yesterday, and Stephanie who has also been in with Eli and hasn't shown any signs of heat.  I am thinking that maybe since she shows no signs of heat that maybe she has been in and out and Eli couldn't do anything about it.  I am thinking of putting her in with little Elijah and seeing what he can do about it.  Very disappointing tho, to think one is preggers and find out that she isn't.

Other than that, we gave Elsie and Sunny both their CDT shots, got their kidding pens all ready for them when the time comes, built the rabbits a new hutch, cleaned out the old rabbit hutch and bagged all the poo to give to my brother and SIL for their garden compost, took pictures for here and also a couple for the photo of the week, and cut a barrel down for a warming barrel for the second kidding pen.  All this took us up to about 1pm this afternoon, so we had lunch and kicked back for the rest of the afternoon.  Next update as needed.  Have a great day.

BJ


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good catch!  So glad you were able to help him.  

Can't wait to see babies!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 11, 2013)

Quick update.

Sunny's udder is filling out really nicely.   She is getting more and more sunken in the sides and belly is lower to the ground.  She has just a tiny bit of discharge, but she has had that for a couple weeks.  It is white, so she is losing her plug a bit at a time apparently.  She has 10 or 11 days to go.  Going into kidding pen overnight this weekend.  

Elsie's udder is filling out, but not as much as Sunny's is.  She hasn't dropped near as much as Sunny and it looks like she is going to go at least a week longer than Sunny.  She is actually due 3 days later, but she likes to drag things out as long as she can.  

Brandy is as big as a house, sticks out on both sides and when she walks she swings. She isn't due until the first week of March, so we are going to need a crane for her to get around before she kids.  She is doing great.  Eating well, and all systems looking good.  Udder development is coming along nicely. More than a handful now, and starting to fill out a little.  

Dusty hopefully is now bred to Dude as of last Saturday.  Time will tell.  

Still no signs of heat from Stephanie.  

Eli is all healed up and doing great.  

Going to try and get kidding cuts done on the girls tomorrow.  It is supposed to be up in the 50s here.  

Will try to get some new pics of them tomorrow.  

Have a great day.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are some pics of my girls I snapped today.  I clipped them, but not close.  My clippers need replacing badly.
Sunny, Due 1/22











Elsie, Due 1/25










Elsie and Sunny





Brandy, Due March 5.  She WILL NOT let me get a pic of her girly parts.  She is getting a nice little udder though. I haven't clipped her yet.  Hoping to get new clippers before I have to do her.





Elsie and Sunny went into their kidding pens tonight for the first.  

Sorry the pics are so big, I forgot to resize them when I downloaded them. 

BJ


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2013)

They are going to blow!!!!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 15, 2013)

Funny how Brandi is kind of lopsided.  That's not a bad thing, but makes you wonder what the difference is, such as 2 kids (hope, hope!) on that side or just a really big kid.  But I suppose it could just be the position of the kid at the time you took the picture, too.  Goats are amazing creatures aren't they?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 15, 2013)

She really is lopsided all the time.  She should have at least twins this time, she had a single her first time before we got her.  I am really thinking trips just comparing her to Elsie last year when she had trips.  She looked like that too.  This year I think Elsie is only going to have twins , she isn't that big.  

I had to go away this afternoon, so I left Sunny and Elsie in their pens while I was gone.  Elsie is fine with it, she likes being in the stall....Sunny on the other hand thinks she has been arrested and confined to jail.  She hates it, hollers and stomps her feet like a spoiled brat.  She is fine when no one is around to see her drama, (I snuck down a couple times to check on her and she was quiet until she saw or heard me) but the minute she knows anyone is hearing it, she starts right up again.  

Elsie's ligs are good and strong yet and she has a few days to go, not due until 25th and I think she will probably go a couple days later than that.

Sunny's ligs are a little softer and much deeper to find.  She is due the 22nd and I will be a little surprised if she lasts til then.

We are due for snow here overnight tonight and if they were a little closer I would be on alert, but I don't think either one of them is going this soon.  Next Monday night into Tuesday morning the temps are supposed to go down to single digits, and that is when Sunny is due so I figure the coldest night of the year works for the doe code.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2013)

sunny has a small amount of discharge.  She is extremely unsettled.  I am posting this from the barn and do not have my glasses on so I am not sure what I am writing. LOL

The barn cam is up and running at least for the moment.  The link for it is in my signature below.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I just scrapped my evening plans---no way I am going to get them done when I can sit and watch your goat deliver  .


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think she will go in the next few hours, so you should be ok for a while. ... She has a small amount of discharge, but not anything amber yet.  I hope the camera stays working, it has been giving me fits.  I have it running on an old laptop, and the darn plugin keeps cutting out and shutting the site down.  I am working on getting a better hookup but it is still a work in progress.  The link takes a little while to load sometimes, at least for me, so be patient if you try to get it to work.  Of course the reason it is slow for me has a lot to do with the fact that I have both computers and the camera running off the same modem and the camera sucks up the bandwidth.  Will keep you posted .  Have fun and please ignore me if I end up on camera, concentrate on the goat. 

Edited because I cannot spell.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 16, 2013)

hope camera keeps working.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like pushing!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2013)

She is doing a lot of tail raising and lowering.  Keeping a close eye on her from my recliner chair.  Gotta love the barn cam.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck with your babies!!!!

I love barn cams...have it bookmarked to keep checking in...thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 16, 2013)

Oooo, barn cam!!!!

 

Color me jealous! I was so thrilled last night to have the brand new baby monitor, and the fresh batteries in the "nursery" unit in the barn ran out 3 hours after I turned it on! Gahhhhh. 

Day 148 and all she is is grouchy.

I'm gonna watch YOUR goat! Much more satisfying at this point!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 16, 2013)

Late dinner watching a goat..... So cool, just heard you checking on her.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm trying to watch but it is coming up pixilated (I hope that's the right word) on my computer. Can barely make out Sunny in the corner.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 16, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I'm trying to watch but it is coming up pixilated (I hope that's the right word) on my computer. Can barely make out Sunny in the corner.


Better go check then


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Pixilated here too.  Thought it was just on the iPad but its that way on the desktop as well.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Pixilated here too.  Thought it was just on the iPad but its that way on the desktop as well.


Glad it's not just on my end then.
Guess I'll just try in the morning. Or if she has had the kid(s) before then I'll just have to watch the video of it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I'm watching it. lol


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh hey! It's much, much better now 

Not completely clear, but much improved


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel creepy haha


----------



## G6momma (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness I'm addicted!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol, me too but may not be able to keep my peepers open!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish she would just pop already. lol


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Do goats paw and make nests when they kid?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Sometimes they do. Do sheep?


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes. And when they pass the water bag, they start softly calling to the lambs inside of them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool. Goats do that sometimes too. It's so neat.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Baaaa, I'm going to have to leave it with y'all. I have to take my niece to school in the morning so ill be up earlier than usual. Nite all.

Mamaboid, hoping for an uneventful kidding for you . Good luck and I hope you are able to get some rest tonight!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Oops, she's pushing!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Here it comes!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Amazing how she just laid down and got right to it...... Sheep are up,down,up,down.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

One down


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*I'm on it right now, I wanna watch! But it says "this channel is offline" what am I doing wrong!?!?!*


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Awwww, congratulations


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

WMR, keep hitting the refresh button at the top of your browser.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

You can hear it! So adorable

Boy or girl?


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Number two or just afterbirth? She's pushing again


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

I bet she has number two now


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*Refreshed probably 10 times, still says offline... I can't see anything! *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

baby boy


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Second one was butt first.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*I'm missing it. *


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Second was a girl


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry WMR, I had to keep reloading when I was far away from my wireless router on my iPad but not a problem on the desktop


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*I'm on my computer. I'm on USTREAM and it just keeps saying "this channel is offline"... *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Well boy and girl, one backwards, one not. Actually went pretty smooth esp for a backwards birth,

Congrats!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm off to bed now.

Congrats again and I hope they both do good and will be up and nursing soon. Hope mamma passes the afterbirth without issue and everyone is good.  Night pp!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

I did here her say that she didn't hit the record button so I don't think there's going to be a video either.  Glad it all went well!! Am avoid sounds pretty happy too, lol


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

Night all


----------



## G6momma (Jan 16, 2013)

That was wonderful for a newbie like me!! Good night friends!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Miss it, fell asleep came back to check and there were 2.  They are just beautiful.   Good night.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 17, 2013)

OK!!  Well, first off...sorry I did not get a chance to hit record so there is no video.   I will improve the video quality for the next one, still a work in progress.  I will do better next week for Elsie's birthing.

Now to the good stuff.  A boy and a girl, 6 pounds each.  Both nursing well.  Little boy standing and walking pretty good, little girl is a little floppy but getting better all the time.

Little boy born first, head first in perfect presentation. I helped her a bit cause he had a pretty big head.  Little girl born butt first and turned kind of sideways.  Had to pull her a bit but she came out pretty good considering.  Had to turn her upside down and clear her mouth and throat.

Afterbirth finally all came out at about 2:20 am.  Looked good and healthy.  

Sunny eating and drinking and peeing and pooping well.  Talking to the babes constantly.

We name our kids with the same first letter to their names that their moms have, followed by the first letter of the dads name.  The kids are out of Sunny so their names start with S.  Their dad is Dude, so they will have a D after their first names.

Allow me to introduce to you 
Flooded Creek Farm's Shadow D






Flooded Creek Farm's Stormy D





Shadow and Stormy





More and better pics in the morning, and a video maybe.  I am going to bed.  Night all.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations!!!  (I totally fell asleep and missed it  )


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 17, 2013)

awwww how cute! congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG, they are just adorable!  Congratulations!  What kind of goat is she?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2013)

Of course it happens right after I get off the computer!  Both kids are adorable though!  I'm in  with Stormy!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the live stream! Was neat to see. Congrats on the again!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 17, 2013)

Ahhh, my stream cut out too. Congratulations on those adorable goats, and that's a neat naming strategy . . . hmmmm . . .


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 17, 2013)

Madcow - Sunny is a Mini-Nubian, Dude is FB Fainter. 

Marlow -  Shadow will be available for sale as wether or intact if anyone is interested.  Will put information on Buy Sell Trade site when we get the details figured out.  I plan at this time to retain Stormy.

Sorry the feed is so lousy.  Part of it is my camera hookup and part of it is my stupid internet provider.  The feed is down again right now, but will try and get it back up before I go to bed tonight.

Stormy was pretty floppy legged, but she is now standing on all fours in the right position.  Still walking a little wobbly but improving.  They are both nursing very well.  We have no access to Bo-se here, so we are limited to the gel.  They both got a dose this morning and it did seem to help.

Elsie is looking longingly across the isle at the babies, maybe seeing them will spur her on.  It is cold here, and getting colder every day.  Saturday is supposed to be a little warmer, but Monday and Tuesday they are calling for single digits.  Guess when Elsie will have hers.  Elsie and Dude are both full blooded Fainters, so the next ones will be all Fainter.  

I think I will have an early night tonight, I am kinda tired.  It was a long night last night. 

Will update on Elsie as things unfold.

Have a great evening.

BJ


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

I had it on live stream last night/early this am.... and right when she was birthing... IT WENT TO A COMMERCIAL!  

So I ran 5 feet to my DD that had it on the laptop. 

I was watching a recorded Downton Abbey and your stream at the same time!  Talk about multi-tasking... 

Very cool by the way!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 17, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I had it on live stream last night/early this am.... and right when she was birthing... IT WENT TO A COMMERCIAL!
> 
> So I ran 5 feet to my DD that had it on the laptop.
> 
> ...


I know, I HATE those commercials, but it makes it free to stream, sooooo.....


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations for round two! We just watched that birth - adorable! I'm posting while you're determining gender


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2013)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> Congratulations for round two! We just watched that birth - adorable! I'm posting while you're determining gender


Ok, I'm confused! Did another goat have kids? Did Elsie sneak her in on you?


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 17, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 2goats8kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I'm an idiot . . . actually I'm _sleep deprived_ from all the barn checks on _someone_ who is day 149 and holding out for next Christmas. I just watched Dusty's delivery and thought it was live (blush).


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2013)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, had me all confused there. I know Elsie is due but I thought it wasn't till next week. Tried to see the feed earlier and it was off line. I wasn't having the best of luck with it last night.

Hoping your girl kids for you soon. I'll be in your boat in April when my does are due to kid.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 18, 2013)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not the only one that did this.  The feed automatically goes to Dusty's video when the live feed is down. My Aunt did the same thing and called me all confused too.  Sorry bout that.  Elsie is still hanging in there, and I will try to post some notice when she is getting ready to go.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 21, 2013)

Good morning.

Status Report:  Stormy and Shadow doing great.  Bouncing around and eating like little pigs.  The only problem we are having is that Sunny keeps shoving the barrel so she can get to the heater.  We had to build it in.  The brat. 


Elsie is hanging in there.  Ligs are softer but still there.  I am thinking maybe a couple days yet but will keep a close watch on her. 

Barn Camera is a pain in my .......Our internet here stinks, and on top of the problems with the camera itself, the internet has decided that this week is gonna be 'one of those weeks'.  The internet provider and I are going to have a 'come to Jesus meeting' on the phone just as soon as 9am gets here so I can talk to an actual person. ggggrrrrr.
 

Brandy is getting a pretty nice little handful of udder.  She is eating like she is starving, which she does all the time anyway, preggers or not.  She looks huge, but this is the first time I have seen her pregnant, so don't know if this is normal for her or if she is having a baseball team.  Time will tell.

Will try to get the stupid camera back up and running AGAIN.  Will try and give notice before Elsie kids. 

Hope everybody is having a great day.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2013)

Good morning all 

Status Update:  Stormy and Shadow doing great.  Can tell they are gaining weight already.  Sunny is a great mom, and has a good milk supply.

Elsie has no ligs this morning, and is losing her plug.  She usually waits til the last minute to do this, so it could be today.  It was 0 here this morning, so it would figure.  Her actual due date is Friday, so anytime this week would be within her window.  I originally thought she would only have twins, but she has gotten really tight around her belly, and also lower to the ground, so she may fool me and have trips again.  Cross your fingers for girls.  These will be our only FB Fainters and I need some breeding stock.  The girls from last years trips are still too small to breed, even though they are growing still at 1 year old the 29th.

Brandy doing good and on track for March 5.

Dusty has not come back into heat, so maybe she finally took.  Could be either Dude or little Elijah babies, they were both with her the same day, the hussy.  If she did take, she won't be due til the end of June.  Waaaay later than I would like, and the latest I would ever want to have kids.  Just too darn hot after the first part of June.

Stephanie.................   

Will try to warn if Elsie goes, camera is working at the moment, but it is a minute to minute thing with it.  Before the next batch, there is going to be some major changes around here with internet and camera set ups, this running back and forth just to reset the camera is a major pain in my arse.

Later, have a great day.

BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds like Elsie will be very soon...really hope your internet and camera work!!!!  Thinking pink for you 

Last time I emailed the link of your webcam to my sister in law...who totally loved watching the birth...she is taken with the miracle of the whole process   Will tell her to check on and off today...just in case...I'll be doing the same 

Sorry it is so cold...would be nice for the temps to come up before the kids arrive!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't wait! Hope we all get to watch again!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2013)

Headed to the barn to check on Elsie, she is very restless.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

Apparently my computer has decided I don't need to watch goats kidding. All I am getting is a frozen picture. I tried it on both IE and Google Chrome. Both had the same results. Guess it's just not meant for me to keep checking on a goat and get to watch her kid.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't see it either


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

I can hear now, but not see anything.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

G6momma said:
			
		

> I can't see it either


*
X2*


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

It is working for me...freezing now and then, but mainly working...twins...both very cute with Mama's black and white markings...waiting to see if there is a triplet in there!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 22, 2013)

two kids both black and white, very cute


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup...very cute...I pick the one with the most black on it...she picked one up and I think she said PINK...so I'm assuming one is a girl...not sure about the other...might not be anymore in there.

Gotta love these babies


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

Of course I missed it again! 

Looking at them now though. One looks like an oreo cookie!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 22, 2013)

Missed it too, what adorable twins though!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2013)

:bun      




I got me two little girl full blooded Fainters.   I can't stand it.   

Up and nursing in less than 10 minutes.

white one 4 1/2 and black one 5 lbs.

more later
BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!  I got on here at the right time to see them born...both such cuties...and both GIRLS????


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

I was definitely hoping the black and white "oreo" one was a girl. She's so gorgeous!   Guess Elsie was listening and gave you just what you needed!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow!! Great afternoon.  I got my girls, they are doing great.  When they were born, I immediately had a thought as to names.  Had to check with Papaboid and see what he thought when he got home.  As you know, we have a system for naming our kids, so we had to take a little creative license with one of them.  So, my instant thought when I saw the colors of them was Ebony for the black one, and naturally Ivory for the white.  It didn't fit with the naming scheme, but with a little cheating we came up with 
Flooded Creek Farm's Ebony D for the little black one, and
Flooded Creek Farm's Elsie's Little Ivory for the white one.  Here are Ebony and Ivory.







Both are nursing great and I was amazed at how quickly they were up and nursing.

More pics of all the babies tomorrow.  Have a great night.

BJ


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Well, it has been quite a couple of weeks.  First off, all 4 goat kids are doing fantastic, and I will get new pics asap.
I made some changes in my telephone/internet service, and the IDIOTS that run our local internet provider only did half their job, so they disconnected my old internet number, but somehow ?FORGOT to hook up my new one.  I spent 6 days trying to get it straightened out.  Meanwhile, no internet, no camera in the barn, and no satisfaction for my very intense dissatisfaction with these idiots.  I finally got my internet back about an hour ago.  Funny, yesterday afternoon, I told them if it wasn't hooked up by this morning they could come and get their ____ out of my house and I would be calling the PUC to lodge a complaint.  Imagine that.

Anyhoo, I have had a very long night and morning.  My Jack Russel female was intentionally bred for what we had already decided was the last time.  We were not going to breed her this time, but we had requests for pups.  She is 5 years old, and this is her third litter.  So last evening around 6ish, she started in very early labor.  She had intermittent mild contractions for several hours.  Around 10 pm I realized she was acting very strange.  She was just kind of star gazing, I could see her sides contracting, but she was not pushing.  I checked her a little more closely, and realized we had a problem.  She had a bubble, but I couldn't see anything in the bubble.  I watched her closely for a few minutes, and decided I needed to get my 'hands on' to see better.  I could feel just the teeny little toenails of two feet.  No head, not really any legs, just the little toenails, and she was not pushing.  So I applied a little pressure gently around her opening to see if I could feel a head sideways or anything that I could recognize.  Nope.  BUT... when I pushed a little there, I realized she was pushing back, so I waited til she pushed back and grabbed the little toenails with one hand while pushing gently with the other, and finally got two little HIND legs headed in the right direction.  She pushed very feebly because she was totally exhausted by this time.  Between the two of us, we finally got a HUGE (for her, anyway) male puppy out.  ALIVE!!  I helped her clean him up, looked at the clock and it was 2am.  She had been at it for 8 hours.  She was still obviously full of puppies, but she couldn't even hold her head up at this point.  She curled up around the baby and went into a deep sleep.  I sat and watched her until 6am when my DH got up.  He took over for an hour so I could grab a nap before he went to work, and when he woke me at 7am he told me that she had JUST had another pup.  13 hours.  This one is a little girl and is ALIVE!  He went to work, and I went back on baby watch.  At 8am, we went for number 3.  Girl.....ALIVE!  15 hours.  At 9am, number 4 came along....girl, ALIVE!!!  16 hours.  She and all the kids settled down for a nap.  I knew she wasn't done, could still feel at least one more and I think two more.  She was asleep when I started to write this at exactly noon.  I just this minute went and checked on her, and in that half hour, number 5 has made an entrance into the world.  Not sure what the sex is, but it is ALIVE!  18 hours.  I can still feel at least one more I think.  Will keep ya posted.  If I hadn't already made up my mind this was her last litter, this for sure would have convinced me.  This Mama dog weighs....6 pounds.  She is a real trooper.  

Oh, and back to the goats.....Brandy is as big as a house, due March 5, and I think she is going to have at least 3 and 5 or 6 wouldn't surprise me a bit.  Hopefully I will get the stupid camera back working soon and she will be on camera.  I think I am going to go check on the dog again and take a nap.

Later all.

BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats on those very cute kids...and congrats on those puppies!!!!  Poor Mama dog...hope she finishes and both she and you can take a rest!

Hope your internet/phone problems are taken care of finally...and looking forward to watching births on web cam..watched the first kidding and it was awesome


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations on the puppies!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2013)

25 hours later, Final tally, 4 boys, 3 girls, all alive and doing well,  1 exhausted Mama dog, and one exhausted human Mom.






I am going to bed.  Night all.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Feb 13, 2013)

WOW!  and congrats.  7 pups from a little dog is quite impressive.   Keep that girl fed and on calcium supplement.  I am curious about the pup at the top of the pic.  Is it all white?  cream?


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2013)

Pup is mostly white, may be a little creamier than the rest, but is the last one born, so still wet when pic taken.  We took them out of the bed so we could put fresh bedding down for them.  We used puppy pads while she was having them, but she kept pushing them aside and having them right on the carpeting in the bottom of the kennel, so we had to go all the way to the bottom to clean and dry things up for her.  With so many in there, and after all the time it took, some of the pups were actually green when they were born.  Muconium?  is that how you spell that?  Anyway, it is kind of un-nerving to have green puppies born. Specially when you are as tired as I am.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow...so many puppies from a small dog!!!  Sweet little things  Hope the Mama is resting, and that the Human Mama is too!!!!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, no way! How did that tiny mama _do_ that?!!? I was holding my breath just reading that. Hope you can both get some good rest!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Well, let's get the bad news out of the way first.  We lost 3 of the puppies.  They were just too stressed and took too long to be born to thrive.  I supplemented them every 2 hours for the last 2 days, but lost one last night and two today.  I think the others are going to be ok.  They are eating good and have a lot more energy than the ones that didn't make it.  The ones that died are the last 3 born.  Some days I just want to kick Mother Nature's arse.

Now for the good news.  I have been lamenting for a while now how Elizabeth and Erin, the two girls from Elsie's trips last year were staying so small, and I didn't have a buck small enough to breed them.  Weeeelllll, NOW I DO.

Meet Valentino.  Born on Valentine's Day, 2011, he is just two years old.  He is a registered Mini Silkie Fainter, and I got him from BYH member Peachick.  She was nice enough to bring him from Maryland to PA this morning.  I think he is going to make beautiful babies with our two little girls.  We are going to wait until late summer or early fall to let the girls grow a little more, especially Elizabeth.  He is a handsome little guy, with little being the operative word.  







So will let the good out weigh the bad and call it a good day.  Will try to get some new pics of Brandy up this weekend, she is 3 weeks from kidding now and wide as a house.

Thanks again Kat.

BJ


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, I missed this thread somehow.   First congrats on all of the babies!   How fun!  But hugs for the puppies.   

Valentino is so handsome!


----------



## madcow (Feb 15, 2013)

So sad about the puppies.  I am sorry.  

Valentino is a great looking man!  He should make some great babies.  Is he on loan or does he belong to you now?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry about the pups.  Yahoo about Valentino...he's gorgeous!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 16, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> So sad about the puppies.  I am sorry.
> 
> Valentino is a great looking man!  He should make some great babies.  Is he on loan or does he belong to you now?


He belongs to me now. 


He has taken to us already.  When we went to put them to bed last night, he went right in his house like he had lived there all his life.  Stuck his head  over the door for some rubs and went to eating his hay.  I really like this little guy.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 16, 2013)

Brandy update:  Getting fatter by the minute  .  lays down and cannot get up,  .  good udder development.  
Hopefully more pics tomorrow.  Was gonna do it today but got tied up and didn't get a chance.

Kid update:  Stormy and Shadow and Ebony and Ivory are all growing like little weeds.  they are still in the kidding pens until tomorrow and then hopefully they will be moved into the outside pen and Brandy will be coming into the kidding pen at night.  For right now they are still on camera.

Valentino update:  He is the coolest little guy.  Made himself right at home, doing great.  Pics asap.

Puppy update:  The four remaining puppies are doing good.  Eating well and wiggly.  Mom not eating real well yet, but improving.  She was just plain worn out from this ordeal.  As soon as the pups are weaned and she is recovered well, she is going to the vet.  Going to make sure she NEVER goes through this again.  We planned this pregnancy, and I feel really guilty because it has gone so wrong.

Bunny rabbit update:  I can still see them wiggling around under the fur pile, but have not laid eyes on them yet.  Won't disturb them cause it is cold out and beside that, Buffy (mom) is nasty as crap when you stick your hand in even to feed and change water.  Never heard a rabbit growl like she does, and she hits you with her front feet.  VERY protective.

Think that is everybody that needs updated for now.

BJ


----------



## madcow (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds like things are rolling along well.  Just be ready with that camera when those babies get here! LOL!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 20, 2013)

Good morning all.

Well, Brandy is in the kidding pen, apparently for the duration.  She won't go out.  We moved the moms and babies out to the outside pen, and moved Brandy into the kidding pen for just overnight for now.  When we tried to put her out the next morning, she won't go.  She went out the shed door, down the driveway, but when we try to take her into the field, she won't go out of the driveway.  She locks herself up with all fours, and will not budge.  We tried the rope under the tail trick, the I am going to physically pull you over it trick, and finally the here is some extra grain trick.  She won't budge, so back into the shed she went.  Next morning, she wouldn't even leave the shed so she is there for the duration.  Actually, I am not too unhappy about it.  It is colder than .............well..........cold here.  For the last two days, I have not been able to find her ligaments.  Her udder is not tight yet, but she is VERY unhappy with me trying to find ligs and feel udder.  Her girly parts are really puffed out and I am really watching her closely.  She is on camera.

The four remaining puppies are doing great.  Wiggly little squeaky things.  Mom is doing much better, eating better and getting back to herself.  I was really worried about her for a few days.  

I am so ready for better weather.  We had another 5 inches of snow, with freezing rain on top of it yesterday and now everything is just crunchy.  More predicted for Friday and then again next Tuesday.  I WANT SPRING!!!!

Hope everyone is having a great day.  

BJ


----------



## madcow (Feb 20, 2013)

Most definitely sounds like you deserve some spring!  Wow, we are so spoiled here in Texas with mild winters.  Hope you get some good weather soon, firstly when Brandy kids so it won't be such a mess to deal with going back and forth so much to the kidding pen.  Can't wait to see more kid pictures!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, I took a bunch of pics this morning, but for some reason my stupid new computer wants to turn everything on its side when i try to upload them to here.  So here is the link to my Facebook page and the pics I posted there that worked fine. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.477473638979745.107521.290724004321377&type=1

I have not felt any ligs on Brandy for 4 days now.  They must be in there but I cannot find them.  Never had this happen before.  Have had them come and go but never go and not come back and the goat not go into labor within a few hours.

Her udder is still not full, and I can see babies moving so all seems to be ok.

Have a great day all.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 22, 2013)

Brandy has decided that her hay must all be pulled out of her rack and put on the floor, where she lays down and picks through it to find just the right morsel.  Still no ligs, udder a little fuller tonight.  Camera is working at the moment, cross your fingers it stays up.  I just have a feeling that she is going to go a couple days early.  Still see kids moving though so nothing too soon.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)

will be checking on and off


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 22, 2013)

Gotta love camera's. Hope it stays working as well.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 25, 2013)

Brandy is 4 days away from her 'window'.  I hope she hangs in there, but it is gonna be a close thing I think.  She is laying down more than standing up now, cause she is so heavy I think her legs just wear out.  Doing an awful lot of up and down.  she pulls her hay out of the rack into a pile then lays down to eat.  Her udder is not full yet, but getting bigger each day.  Haven't felt any ligs since last week.  She is starting to blow her winter under coat, so she has tuffs of white 'fuzz' all over her.  This poor girl is sure no fashion statement, she just looks worn out. This morning, one of the babies must be laying sideways cause she has a 'basketball' on the right side.  She is now talking to her side.  I love it when they do that.  Hope everybody has a great day.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 27, 2013)

Brandy is hanging in there.  Still no ligs that I can feel, udder still not boom, but bigger every day.  Tomorrow will be day 145, and all the other girls this year have gone on day 145.  Maybe she will follow the trend.  Hope so, cause next week is supposed to be colder than cold overnight here.  Next couple of nights, not so bad.  Camera seems to be working pretty well now that I have a new computer for the house and put my 3 year old laptop down in the barn.  Still have to refresh once in a while, but nothing like used to.  Hope everybody is having a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## madcow (Feb 27, 2013)

C'mon Brandy!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2013)

Brandy's babies have dropped.  No ligs at all.  But no udder boom either.  Pretty much status quo.  Eating like she is starving.  Very restless this morning so watching her closely.  Have a wonderful day all.

BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2013)

she is doing an awful lot of up and down, up and down.  Doesn't act comfortable at all.  Watching her closely.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 28, 2013)

Brandy is your nubian/kiko doe right?


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Brandy is your nubian/kiko doe right?


Yes she is.  Second kidding first one born 2 years ago when she was only about 7 months old, before we got her.  Took a while to build her up after that, and a miscarriage last January put her down again.A long summer of rebuilding her got her in great shape for an October breeding.  You might say we have been waiting for these kids since July 2011, which was when we got her.  We planned to breed her right away, but when we learned the facts of her first breeding and saw how run down she was, we waited....and waited....and waited.    Still waiting....and waiting.....


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 4, 2013)

Good morning all.

Well, Brandy is hanging in there.  This morning her tail is barely hanging on, lol, her udder is full and tight and she has a very small amount of discharge going on.  I am thinking in the next 24 hours.  It is a gorgeous but cold day here, so it would be a great day for a birth.  Hope all of you are having a great day.

BJ


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Seems to me from watching Brandy for a bit that she is restless...you may get beautiful babies soon...if Brandy is anythig like some of our ewes, she'll wait for the middle of the night :/


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 4, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Seems to me from watching Brandy for a bit that she is restless...you may get beautiful babies soon...if Brandy is anythig like some of our ewes, she'll wait for the middle of the night :/


She has been restless all night last night and all day today.  She isn't eating like she normally does either.  She is a bottomless pit most of the time but today not so much.  I think you are probably right, I figure about 3am.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 5, 2013)

Brandy had 2 bucklings, 7 pounds each, just after midnight.  More and pics later today.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, Brandy had two bucklings, 7 pounds each, both look just like their daddy, Dude.  They were up and nursing within 5 minutes.  Lively little guys, all legs.   Both doing great.  The first one had it's head back over it's shoulder, so I had to give it a little help by turning the head, but after that he came bouncing out.  The second presented perfectly.  First born at 12:03 am and the second at 12:28 am.  

For some reason, this new computer I got will not turn cell phone photos upright on this forum.  It will only present them on their sides.  No matter how I turn the phone or what I do to the pics in the album.  They are ok on Facebook, so I will just put the link here and you can check them out.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41825.290724004321377&type=1&relevant_count=4

We haven't named them yet, but their names will start with a B.  They will both be for sale as wethers.  We won't sell these two as bucks, because Brandy is fish teated and we don't want to pass that on even though these two are perfect little 2 teated boys.  I finally went to bed at around 3 am, so I am going to feed everybody, check on the kids, and I see a nap in my near future.  Mom and the kids are on the camera.

Hope everybody has a wonderful day.

BJ


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 5, 2013)

Name suggestions
Banji ~ means Second born of twins~ African origin (for the second born of course  )
Barnaby ~means Son of consolation ~ English origin (Brandy took a couple years to get bred, so 1st born could be a consolation prize  )
Barney ~ means same as Barnaby ~ English origin
Brice/Bryce ~ means Speckled ~ English origin (I saw one had spots in his white side)
Broden ~ means brother ~ American origin
Byron ~means from the barns ~ English origin

Both babies are adorable!


----------



## madcow (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, great coloring on those 2 little guys!  So very, very cute!  Love them!  Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your little cuties!!!  I'm sorry I got so tired and missed it.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 5, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Name suggestions
> Banji ~ means Second born of twins~ African origin (for the second born of course  )
> Barnaby ~means Son of consolation ~ English origin (Brandy took a couple years to get bred, so 1st born could be a consolation prize  )
> Barney ~ means same as Barnaby ~ English origin
> ...


Thank you so much for these suggestions, I think we are going to go with two of them.  
Papaboid liked them and he doesn't usually weigh in on these things so much.
So for the first born, we are going to go with
Flooded Creek Farm Broden D
and for number two 
Flooded Creek Farm Banji D

and of course they will be called Brody and Banji.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 5, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those names fit perfectly!  Glad you liked them.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 7, 2013)

We knew we were going to band these boys before they were even born, because Brandy is fish teated.  When the boys were born, I gave them a quick once over while they were wet and thought they were ok in that area.  LOL.  Yesterday I checked them out closer, and discovered that one of them is 3 teated and one is 4 teated.  Brandy is a Nubian/Kiko cross, and of course Dude is full fainter.  We know Dude has no teat issues in his history, but do not know about Brandy's Kiko part.  Is this a common trait in the Kiko breed?  I know Boer goats often have multiples but just curious about the Kiko breed?  I assume since they are a meat breed, it is not a big deal in the Kiko. 

Oh well, they are adorable little guys, and since we were going to band anyway not a big deal.  They are both for sale as wethers in about 10 weeks.  Will have CDT shots, first DiMeth treatments, and of course be banded.  $100 each, or both for $175.  

Our next babies aren't due until around Memorial Day, when Dusty will have hers.  Her babies are going to be like Christmas, because we know for a fact that she was bred by two different bucks on the same day.  There will be no question who the father is once they are here, because of the difference in the bucks.  One is snow white triplet from last year, Elijah, and of course Dude then exerted his superiority and bred her later the same day.  We could have stopped him, but with Elijah being young, we wanted to make sure she got bred so we let it go.  Now it is like waiting for the other shoe to drop until we see the kids.  This will be her second freshening.  She had a single buck, Dandy, last year.  Hoping for pink, no matter who the daddy is.

Hope your day is going great.

BJ


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, it's official, we are official.    Finally got off my dead butt and got the paperwork sent in for our herd name with MGR.  (Myotonic Goat Registry)  Got our papers today and got our first choice FCF for our suffix.  Now all I have to do is get the goats brushed out and looking good, take some pics and start registering babies.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 9, 2013)

Today we put scrapie tags in the ears of the three bucklings we are going to sell.  It took us longer to work up the courage to do it than it did to do it.  It went well, the kids hollered once each and we loved on em and kissed the booboos and away they went like nuttin happened.  Whew, these first time things are sure stressful for us humans.  Next first is going to be banding the two born this week.  Thankfully, we have a few weeks to work up the courage to do it, it may take the whole time. LOL.  My DH says he is gonna 'have to be in the right frame of mind' to do that little job.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 13, 2013)

Update on Ivory:  Her scours have cleared up and she is bouncing around like a little goat should again.  Started her and the other 3 older kids on DiMeth and gave them all a round of Probios just as a precautionary thing.  None of the others had any signs of the scours, so don't know if she just got a little cold, or ate something she shouldn't have but she is doing well now and that is all that counts.  

Haven't left Brandy and her kids out with the others yet because with Ivory not feeling well, I didn't want to expose the little kids to her and they would have to go in that lot.  As of right now, they are still on the camera link below.  Probably will let them out over the weekend if it warms up at all and everybody is still feeling good.  The 4 older kids get their CDT shots this weekend.

Dusty is progressing well with her pregnancy, getting that wide load look about her.  She tends to get wide pretty early.  She is due sometime the first part of June, I Don't have an exact date for her because some dumb--- forgot to write down the date on her calendar.  I mean its not like I carry my cell phone calendar with me in my pocket all the time or anything.  I swear, If I had a brain or a memory, I could rule the world.

Hope all is well with everybody.

BJ

ETA:  Just went back and reread this thread from the beginning and discovered that Dusty was bred on January 4th, so looks like June 3 should be her big day.  Thank God for BYH threads, they work a whole lot better than my memory.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 13, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Update on Ivory:  Her scours have cleared up and she is bouncing around like a little goat should again.  Started her and the other 3 older kids on DiMeth and gave them all a round of Probios just as a precautionary thing.  None of the others had any signs of the scours, so don't know if she just got a little cold, or ate something she shouldn't have but she is doing well now and that is all that counts.
> 
> Haven't left Brandy and her kids out with the others yet because with Ivory not feeling well, I didn't want to expose the little kids to her and they would have to go in that lot.  As of right now, they are still on the camera link below.  Probably will let them out over the weekend if it warms up at all and everybody is still feeling good.  The 4 older kids get their CDT shots this weekend.
> 
> ...


Glad to here Ivory is doing better.
As for going back and finding info from BYH threads, well I've done it plenty of times!  My memory is bad (and I'm only in my late 20s!), I am so going to be screwed when I get old!  The only reason I even keep a wall calendar is to write down appointments and important dates!


----------

